# Spider web?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So......... was feeding the fish and noticed a spider web/cob web looking thing going from one water lettuce root to another..... it looks like some one hasn't dusted in there in a while..... any one know what this could be?


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

I have no idea what it could have been but I had a similar experience inside my divided 10g Betta tank. I had a cobweb inside my tank, up in the corner. It was the creepiet thing.

Anyone else ever had this happen? I think Holly12 and I would like to know. Very strange thing to have happen.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Especially since it's IN the water!!!! Weird!!!


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Yea, and not being able to find the little guy who made the web is even more bizarre. :fish9:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive had spiders make webs in my tanks.Think about it.fresh water right there,and any tiny flies or what have you will go there too.Plus the warmth of the light.Yeah If I were a spider I would move there.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

They make webs _under_ the water? I've been in a lake and seen spiders on logs under the water, but didn't think they would build a web there! (I haven't seen one in there yet, so maybe the chilli rasboras ate it?)

I have serious spider issues, so if it was a spider, I hope the fish ate it!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol.I think they can if they want but not sure.They can hold their breath longer than me!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

The thought of spiders making webs and living under water disturbs me! (Even more that the crazily big mouths on those macros!) Lol!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahaha!Here ya go this is for you:
YouTube - ‪Betta Macrostoma Sparring‬‏


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds to me like the spiderweb thing might be hydra. Just a guess though. I'd like to see it though, sounds neat.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fearmancer:* I did have Hydra but the Chillies ate them all. (Literally thousands of hydra!!) Chillies did a great clean up job! Haven't seen any Hydra since. (Do Hydra build webs?)

*Maj:* Are those YOUR fish?! (It's like silent screaming!) Lol. You should put the 3 Tenors on in the back ground and sync it with the mouth opening!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

holly12 said:


> You should put the 3 Tenors on in the back ground and sync it with the mouth opening!


BAHAHA, I'm so doing that right this second... initiate youtube video downloader... no let's go find some singing


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You'd better post the video here!!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

well I couldn't find a tenor note that held long enough with no music in the background... but I did find some god awful heavy metal screaming with no music, and it's pretty funny, lol


YouTube - ‪Death Metal vs Tenor fish‬‏


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah geeze Im crying that was hilarious!

No not my video,but that was awesome!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That was hilarious! Especially the two "singing/screaming" together!


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

my pleco weaved several 2-3 foot long turds around the tank, it looked like underwater cobwebs to me. pretty gross also.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

haha that video was hilarious its nearly 7am here and i burst out laughing i think i may have woken someone up lol, love the tenor bit the other just sounded like some demented sink drain


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am so keeping that video.Travis,You are awesome!


----------

